# Show/Movie Ideas You Think Would Be Awesome



## Alyx_0_0 (Dec 17, 2020)

Heyo! Like the title says, give me some show ideas you think would be awesome! Or movie ideas work too! I've recently been introduced to Are You The One by my mother {I love how funny and dramatic everyone is XD} and I think it would be great to have LGBTQIA+ versions. Like a gay version of it with ten guys in total with the same general rules or a lesbian version with ten girls in total. I think a bi version would be great too! Oooh, just imagine all that drama and screaming! Makes me smile just thinking about it XD

Your turn! You can give as many ideas as you want! Absolutely no limits! Just please keep the conversation civil and please no politics. UwU


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 22, 2020)

bluntly  my comic work is my tv show/movie idea,(note this is a little promotional but kinda fits with the question)   if you have ever seen any of the gundam franchise and power rangers you get an idea of what it is all about


----------



## Kuuro (Dec 25, 2020)

I've always been a fan of slow-burns and stories that dive deeply into individual characters. I suppose the "gold" is more in the execution than the concept but I've been wanting to make a film about a painter going through writer's (or artist's) block, and just dive head first into the struggles and nuances of having a creative career. _Adaptation_ I feel depicted this very well, but that movie had more of a focus on the (you guessed it) adaptation of the presented novel, _The Orchid Thief. _And it had all these fun, meta elements to it. I think my idea would be a little more by-the-books, but with a very thorough and realistic intent. I'd wanna try to capture a character like you _know _them


----------

